# You may be cool with your GTO...



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Thought someone here might like this.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks, that cheered me up after all the media horrors this week. Hadn't seen that pic before. Thanks for posting!:smile3:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1968gto421 said:


> Thanks, that cheered me up after all the media horrors this week. Hadn't seen that pic before. Thanks for posting!:smile3:


Totally agree, thanks for posting.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't want anyone's ass pressed against my car, GTO or otherwise, not even Spock's


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Live long & prosper!:wink3:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

:surprise:


----------

